# F.Piguet 1185 - 118x



## .Teeg (Jan 4, 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens poster ici pour obtenir des opinions sur un mouvement que l'on retrouve un peu partout sur les chronographes. J'ai fais le même post chez la concurrence Fr et je n'ai pu avoir de réponses. 
Je ne cherche pas à ouvrir un débat sur sa légitimité. Je parle du Piguet 1185 ou 1186 dans sa variante Flyback / Rattrapante. 

J'ai fais le tour sur TZ et j'ai lu de tout. Mouvement HH au top avec de belles finitions mais fragile. Mouvement de daube juste beau à regarder qui ne vaut rien à entretenir et en fiabilité. Mouvement fiable qui a fait ses preuves. 

C'est le mouvement qui équipe ma Fifty Fathoms Chrono et je cherche à me documenter et en apprendre plus. Les finitions, l'aspect technique, j'ai trouvé en partie.

Peut-on considérer ce mouvement que l'on retrouve dans l'AP ROO, VC Overseas, BP FF, .. comme HH ? 
Sa conception est-elle si fragile et que lui reproche t-on ou quels avantages à t-il vis à vis des autres mouvements de ce type (EP, Rolex 4130, ..) ?

Je pense ne pas avoir assez de notions techniques pour distinguer toutes les nuances et j'ai besoin de lumière.
Repérer des barillets de RDM, roue à colonne, spiral, balancier, .... en comprendre les grandes lignes, ok. Pour le reste, je suis un peu à la traîne.

Si le mouvement n'est pas optimal et fiable pourquoi il est-il emboîté par ces marques ? Est-ce un mouvement disons "historique" ? 
Dans les grandes lignes, qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un mouvement se détache des autres et devient HH ?

Dernière question, qu'est-ce qu'un calibre de haute-lignée ? (la ligne comme unité de mesure ça me parle vaguement mais haute-lignée, moins).
Merci de vos avis et retours


----------

